# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  О жизни в деревне

## Клесч

Что вы думаете о смене быта на деревенский?
Мне кажется, многих проблем, из-за которых страдают местные, не стало бы в условиях ежедневного физического труда и свежего воздуха.
Ведь все эти напряженно-параноидальные страхи, чувства ущербности, ненужности, страдания от одиночества а-ля "месяц не было девушки/парня" - паразиты скорее города, его быстрой и напряженной жизни. Вряд ли в деревнях существуют социофобы, вряд ли кого-то после дня в огороде станут мучить мысли о том, что он делает бессмысленное дело.
Устроиться за еду и кров работником на  месяц к какому-нибудь фермеру - чем не план?

----------


## Dementiy

Уже было -> Экопоселения.

----------


## zmejka

Клесч, план ) может еще и денег заплатят )  
ну это для тех, кто МОЖЕТ работать. Я вот в селе живу. Работы - сколько угодно, да только  :Frown:   Но для тех, у кого много лишних мыслей - самое то  :Smile:  вечером будешь думать только, как бы хоть ноги помыть  :Wink:

----------


## Unity

Больше года назад гремящий улей мегаполиса нами оставлен был, без сожалений, без оглядки.
Итог: на душе покой; вокруг - несравненные прелести Природы (два заброшенных карьера, превращенных в живописные малахитные озера; кафедральные своды девственных лесов над головой; горы и каньоны; две реки, вечное купанье/пешие и велопоходы/медитации в тени местных наших "джунглей")...
Социофобия отступает, - ибо за день прогулок едва ли сможешь повстречать ну хотя бы 10 местных.
"Трудотерапия" на трети гектара/заготовке дров и корма для четверки наших "лам" также _ообновляет_ - прямо на глазах...
Да.
Это решение проблем, - если только Вы всерьез намерены изменить себя.
Но если нет... Не смейте!..
Ибо, словно бы чуму, с Города с собой Вы с собой прихватите... прежнюю сансару - призму своего ума, демонстрирующую ВСЕ в искаженном свете...
Деревня - это  Храм - и входить в Него можно лишь оставив грязь, - "городское" в Городе...
Деревня, - это Новый Мир!.. Пандора для измученной души, - совершенно беспощадная для духом уснувших людей...

----------


## trypo

это только в фантазиях труд на деревне простой и беззаботные.
по факту это не каждому дано в плане физических нагрузок,
да и самогон опять же не каждому в горло льется.
труд на деревне очень тяжелый.
особенно на хозяина  :Smile:

----------


## dukha

Мне кажется, в большом городе проще затеряться, чем в маленьком. А в деревне тебя вообще все знают. К тому же городские привыкли к комфорту, трудно вот так сразу перестроиться. 
 Деревенские мечтают уехать в мегаполис, а городские наоборот - вырваться из него. Хорошо там, где нас нет.

----------


## Unity

Год живем в деревне, - и еще не слышали ни об одном желающем переехать в Город (в наемное рабство/бензиновый смог/бетонную камеру высотной тюрьмы). ^_^
Да, ради урожая приходится становиться шустрым; совершенно некогда предаваться ною о страданиях, кои никому не исцелить и кое нас (спустя множество напрасных лет) все-таки прикончит...
Все это неинтересно миру.
Деревня требует беличьей расторопности и трудолюбья муравья, - кто не желает раскрывать в себе все эти качества - сгниет в Городе/селе - место не имеет веса.

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## Простоя

> Что вы думаете о смене быта на деревенский?
> Мне кажется, многих проблем, из-за которых страдают местные, не стало бы в условиях ежедневного физического труда и свежего воздуха.
> 
> Устроиться за еду и кров работником на  месяц к какому-нибудь фермеру - чем не план?


 
Поможет, но только тем, у кого проблемы временные и наносные.

Мою эндогенную депррессию физический труд не берет ( я устраивалась деревья на ферме сажать, копала землю лопатой). Для меня на тот момент это было лучше, чем если бы я лежала в кровати и ждала конца. 

Но депрессняк никуда не уходил особо. Под вечер домой приходишь, устаешь. Наваливается такая душевная боль!
Одна радость ... что хоть какой-то от тебя прок есть. Трудотерапия, короче  :Smile:

----------


## nust

а я, живя в городе, стараюсь выбраться куда-либо за его пределы. в эти короткие выходные на самом деле чувствуешь себя в своей тарелке. но перебраться навсегда, честно говоря, считаю невозможным для себя. причины есть - интересующимся могу рассказать.

----------


## Простоя

*nust*, расскажи, почему не можешь переехать в красивые места жить?
Я, например, к универу привязана. К инфраструктуре города. Дачи у меня, истессно, нету. Да и одной куда-то ехать страшно. Разве что подрабатывать на ферме или волонтером в лесу помогать экологически настроенным группам.

----------


## Игорёк

Всегда с завистью смотрю на частные участки в городе, когда иногда хожу мимо скудного частного сектора на работу пешком. Там свой мир, своя собственная атмосфера за забором. каждая травинка и деревце родное, знакомое, близкое и дорогое. можно не боясь оставить что-то, можно что-то построить, можно выйти из дома и оказаться сразу и дома и на улице на природе. Эта другая степень свободы, разве это не здорово?.

----------


## zmejka

Всегда читаю название темы почему то как "О жизни на дереве" ЛОЛ

----------


## nust

> *nust*, расскажи, почему не можешь переехать в красивые места жить?
> Я, например, к универу привязана. К инфраструктуре города. Дачи у меня, истессно, нету. Да и одной куда-то ехать страшно. Разве что подрабатывать на ферме или волонтером в лесу помогать экологически настроенным группам.


 начнем с того, что я не переношу толпу. с этой целью в свое время поступал в универ на специальность, которая бы свела на нет эти контакты (читай жить в деревне). очень нравится быть на природе, чаще всего одному - спасение - есть дача в довольно безлюдном месте. вернемся к вопросу о том, что мешает - пробовал - тотальная алкашня и еще больший беспросветный мрак. да и не готов я к такому... а к чему готов? сам не знаю - в поисках. пытаюсь как-то себя переделать. пока успехов мало.

----------


## Enni

> Итог: на душе покой; вокруг - несравненные прелести Природы (два заброшенных карьера, превращенных в живописные малахитные озера; кафедральные своды девственных лесов над головой; горы и каньоны; две реки, вечное купанье/пешие и велопоходы/медитации в тени местных наших "джунглей")...
> Социофобия отступает, - ибо за день прогулок едва ли сможешь повстречать ну хотя бы 10 местных.


 Класс, а где это вы так живете и как решились переехать? 
Тем более с социофобией.
Мне именно она мешает вот так взять и все бросить.

----------


## microbe

Я переехал в деревню, я часто в детстве у бабушки бывал в деревне. Так что мельком знаком о жизни в деревне. Сейчас куда переехал многие живут на частном хозяйстве, у меня сейчас 30-овец, коров и свиней не планирую пока.

----------


## 4ёрный

От свиней и коров отказался давно. В моей местности это невыгодно.

----------


## microbe

Комбикорм дороговатый сейчас однако)))

----------


## microbe

У меня слово nust ассоциируется с слово rust, а меня этот язык программирования не перевариваю ибо пытается занять нишу с/с++ со своими лайфтаймами и др. Я даже не представляю как на rust создавать древовидные структуры данных ибо даже односвязной список без оверхеда по памяти и т.п.

----------


## 4ёрный

Никогда не любил высокоуровневые языки. Машинный код - наше всё!

----------


## Unity

Был такой опыт — 4 года вне стен Big City. 
И было возвращение в бетонные джунгли. 
И всё почему? Никакая красота декораций за твоим окном не оправдывает уровня энергозатрат на поддержание комфорта. Чтобы полыхал камин — надобны поленья. Дабы цветники и сад радовали ароматами и щедрым урожаем — надобна рука да глаз… 
Времени на жизнь попросту не остаётся — за этими хлопотами.
В Городе всё просто. 
Наёмный труд. Ты — занимаешься «проституцией» за деньги, продавая своё время и сознание, тело, душу, разум, руки — от звонка до звонка — но после — свобода — в каменных сотах 9-ти этажных ульев. Тишина и уединение — и так из цикла в цикл… 
Есть время подумать и побыть одной… 
Любопытно созерцать — человечий Рой вокруг, суету, возню… 
За городом — как Тюрьма… 
Только ты и небеса.
В городе — человеческое море — с своим вечным «штормом», «водорослями», нечистотами, «выброшенными на берег волной морскими обитателями»… 
Помогать им — высшее блаженство… 
Ведь они и ты — дети одного лишь Моря… 
Они - покамест "морские" - а ты... некогда рискнула и стала "амфибией", выползла на берег, задыхаясь и пересыхая - чтобы найти новый горизонт, новую Terra Incognita - и сумела выжить...

----------


## microbe

> Никогда не любил высокоуровневые языки. Машинный код - наше всё!


 Маш-код это жесть, тогда лучше мнемоника Assembler синтаксис INTEL или AT&T чем hex представление. Я как-то не стараюсь использовать машинно-зависимый код, трудно его поддерживать для разных платформ, пусть лучше за меня компилятор об этом позаботиться. Ибо сейчас девайсов от различных вендоров завались, тот же ARM чего стоит не говоря о MIPS, PowerPC, x86-64 и т.п. Сейчас вообще эти web-программисты всё тащат в браузер, а что производитель железа одобряет, чем больше приложения задействуют ресурсов cpu и озу, тем лучше для их прибыли, вон google развивает идею тонкого клиента для игр, раньше с СУБД так было сейчас хотят и игры.

----------


## microbe

С одной стороны тонкий клиент, противоречит мощности железа на персоналках, ибо все вычисления происходят на сервере, тут большее сетевое оборудование имеет значение.

----------


## Человек из будущего

В деревне я жил, не знаю на сколько она глухая, но там пару улиц, одна главная дорога, и по обе стороны дома, хаты, пару магазинов размеров ларька. Каждый день выгул коров, по улицам. Жители некоторые спиваются, некоторые работают, некоторые на пособиях каких-то, кто-то работая в колхозе держит хозяйство. Ну тихо и спокойно, природа, рядом речка вонючка ) Бери ноутбук с собой и программируй если есть желание ) Интернет только чтобы ловил, там где я был жопа такая, что телефон на горке только ловит, там же и в интернет можно выйти. Чего это вы такую старую тему подняли? Друзья, почему так мало пишите?

----------


## 4ёрный

А о чем писать?

----------


## microbe

Ну у меня в деревне 3G работает, мне хватает вполне. Я сейчас и работаю почти на природе, уже загорел жёстко. Правда на природе летом шибко не попрагаммируешь - комары не дадут поскучать. Тут в Хакасии комаров валом.

----------


## turtl

> А о чем писать?


 О суициде в деревне. Закат на крылечке с бутылкой вина. Лучше, чем сдохнуть от неизлечимых болезней.
На природе, повешение прыжком с дерева...

----------


## tempo

microbe, вопрос к тебе как к деревенскому жителю:
если на соседнем участке стоят несколько ульев, то сильно ли будут досаждать мне пчёлы?

----------


## microbe

tempo, нет не будут, тут главное не лезть к ним, а если не беспокоишь их улий не будет проблем.

----------


## tempo

А каково безопасное расстояние до ульев
?Ведь чем ближе - тем плотность пчёл в воздухе выше )
На youtube куча роликов, где соседи не могут безопасно выйти на свой участок.

----------


## Unity

У меня и сейчас ульи за забором - возле чёрного входа в высотку. Рядом частный сектор, поля и дом пасечника. Если пчёл не провоцировать - яркой одеждой и парфюмами - атаки не будет.

----------


## tempo

Мда.. рукава подлиннее, шапку (летом) и медленные движения с оглядкой...
Или скафандр.
Или огнемёт )

----------


## Unity

У пчёл есть свои "авиатрассы" и маршруты полётов за взятком. Если их не пересекать - конфликтов не будет. По большому счёту, насекомые нас даже не замечают, мы выходим за пределы их понимания.)
А вот если убить хоть кого-то с роя - вот тогда будут проблемы. Феромоны опасности и удвоенная агрессивность ото остальных.

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## microbe

На самом деле многим на тебя пофиг, если только близким знакомым и родным, а вот другие по обсуждают максимум неделю и дальше будут жить своими делами. Тут в деревне хозяйство на первом месте, а не сплетни.

----------


## Unity

Беспокоиться из-за того, что подумают иные, мельком иногда наблюдая Вас - право, это не имеет смысла. Они создадут Ваш образ в своей голове Таким, Коими сами являются. Даже Вашу "тень" оные вообразят - "по образу и подобию" самих же себя. Вы для них - лишь Зеркало, экран для Проекций. Все их рассуждения о Вас - лишь их галлюцинации. 
Смело можно жить, где заблагорассудится. 
Ну а "слухи" - это качество и сущность самих "обсуждающих"...

----------


## 4ёрный

Да и пусть народ обсуждает. Иногда забавно слушать о себе байки в стиле "Санта-Барбары")))

----------


## microbe

Правильно говоришь, с одной стороны чувствуешь себя значимым, чем просто биороботом.

----------


## Unity

Это просто Эгоизм наш: вечное стремление чувствовать _Себя_ чем-то несказанно бОльшим, нежели все мы "в натурале" есть.
Такой "рыбацкий крючок", на который на годы попадается почти любая душа - пока не поймёт, что это пустое.
К истинной нашей природе - ничто не прибавить, ничто не отнять.
Наивысшее - каждому присуще по праву рождения.
Не к чему стремиться, нечего превозмогать, никакие титулы и внимание иных ко нашей Персоне - ровным счётом Ничего не значат.

----------


## Пулю в бошку

> Что вы думаете о смене быта на деревенский?


 Согласен-физический труд вычищает многие депрессивные мысли, но не полностью. Не думайте, что деревня- выход на новый уровень. Там остались в-основном люди, не пожелавшие приспособиться к быстро меняющемуся миру. А работы там нет или за 6000 руб. в месяц.

----------


## microbe

Кому это надо...

----------


## microbe

Уехал из деревни, ибо деревня не для меня)

----------


## microbe

Бухал среди девах, а потом без памяти оказался в деревне. Родной младший брат увёз меня в деревню, я ему звонил трезвый на следующей день, он говорил - что я его сам просил увести в деревню. Буду жить в деревне, мне скоро будет 37-лет почти старик уже.

----------


## microbe

Всё, останусь в деревне, тут горы, лес, тайга, степь. Вот так многообразие есть, больше люблю горы и лес.

----------


## microbe

Ну всё, пойду пасти овец и коров после завтра. Вообще не хочу программировать больше, у меня почти 17-лет опыта программирования, надоело ~ лучше хочу быть на природе среди гор и лесов! Время идёт, посмотрим что будет через год...

----------


## Unity

Странно...
Довелось пожить и среди небоскрёбов, и сред природы.
Итог: декорации реальности никак не влияют на происходящее внутри. Вернее, на Выбор контента, коим заполняешь душу ну и время. А чем этот обусловлен выбор? Что не позволяет человеку наслаждаться жизнью ну и молча выполнять программу животных инстинктов?
Верно, расстройства мышления.
Или, уточняя, мысли сами по себе... 
О том, что "реальность неудовлетворительна, завсегда нуждается в коей-то коррекции"...
И прощай покой...

----------


## microbe

Балдой форум перепутал с cyberforum, я там с 2010-года решаю задачи для новичков на C/C++, Java, PHP. Говорят бросай пить, нет снова ьезу туда...

----------


## microbe

Я туп как пробка, да -  ладно я нет-то сказал выше. Консерватизм захватил мой мозг, а креативности вообще нет!(((

----------


## microbe

Одно страшит на природе, клещи!

----------


## tempo

Если к знанию C всех сортов добавить способность ваять нейросети, и руки не из жопы растут - можно сделать робота-помощника, который будет собирать плоды, полоть сорняки и отлавливать на бульбе колорадских жуков.
Какая-нибудь стопка видеокарт вместо расчёта биткоинов станет ему мозгом, а иИмя ему будет - microbot  :Smile:

----------


## microbe

tempo, мне главное отлавливать клещей, ибо они несут опасность в виде энцефалита, сыпного тифа и болезни Лайма!!!

----------


## 4ёрный

Микроб, как человек 20 лет назад променявший бетонные джунгли на вид на горизонт из окон, скажу что клещи на самом деле фигня. Пару раз снимал с себя без всяких последствий. Главное - правильно одеваться и раздеваться)))

----------


## Wasted

Я счас в деревне на карантине, работаю удаленно — и это зашибись!!!! Постучал по клаве, задолбало — выбежал во двор, вздохнул полную грудь воздуха, упал-отжался, курям жратвы накидал, на солнышке посидел — лепота!!!

----------


## Wasted

Unity, прочел всю тему, вы меня немало в ней позабавили))))
Такой переход от радостно-восторженного до устало-разочарованного, это весьма и весьма поучительно и познавательно)))))

----------


## Unity

Угу, судьба многих дауншифтеров, кои полагают, будто бегство из "бетонных джунглей" разом "осчастливит" их и "перенесёт в иную, светлую реальность". 
Ничего подобного.
То же "выживание" - но уже с разы меньшим бюджетом. Да, не в многоэтажном социальном гетто и антиутопии, да среди лесов/полей - только _Смысла просыпаться утром_ смена декораций - вовсе ведь не добавляет.
P.S. Если человек нытик и слабак, душевнобольной и трус - в городе/за городом оный завсегда просто обречён страдать.

----------


## Wasted

> Угу, судьба многих дауншифтеров, кои полагают, будто бегство из "бетонных джунглей" разом "осчастливит" их и "перенесёт в иную, светлую реальность". 
> Ничего подобного.
> То же "выживание" - но уже с разы меньшим бюджетом. Да, не в многоэтажном социальном гетто и антиутопии, да среди лесов/полей - только _Смысла просыпаться утром_ смена декораций - вовсе ведь не добавляет.
> P.S. Если человек нытик и слабак, душевнобольной и трус - в городе/за городом оный завсегда просто обречён страдать.


 
От себя не убежишь, это точно.
Но как вы рады были первый год!
Всё-таки какое-то время это работало...

----------


## Unity

Но любой самообман - имеет "срок годности" и таки не может продолжаться "вечно".

Ну и эти циклы, колебания - даже не всегда "годичны" и крупномасштабны. 
К примеру, почти каждый сущий день меня "заново одолевает" мания самоубийства. Несмотря на все мои усилия. Независимо от декораций ну и обстоятельств. В городе/за городом. Здесь/за рубежом. В гордом одиночестве или же объятиях любимых людей.
И если весь день ещё как-то удаётся "отвлекаться" от сего (той же медитацией - или зомбоящиком, Ютубом, премудрыми книгами былых поколений, бездушными чатами и форумами), то, как только день подходит к концу и ты во постели - _то снова приходят мысли_...
"О бессмысленности/пустоте каждого суточного цикла; о непонимании - зачем пробуждаться из блаженного сонного небытия к судорожну дню, _к проклятью "сознания"_, к бессмысленной механической рутине с набиванием кишок питательными вещества, с абсурдным движеньем по кругу во своей бетонной тюрьме - внутри тюрьмы тела" - и в таком ключе.
И лишь только боль и самоповреждения помогают выйти с сего "цикла зависания". И так пару-тройку часов - ада и агонии перед каждым сном. 
Время, когда уже не сбежать от себя ото самого себя... 
Время для главных вопросов.
Зачем это всё?
Зачем эта жизнь? 
Все эти абсурдные движения?
Впитывание пустой информации?
Тщетное существование двуногой лысой обезьяны?
_И ответов - нет_.
Вернее, один: саморазрушение - как способ обрести свободу от этой "навязчивой реальности", кою ненавидишь всеми фибрами своей души. 

В общем, описанье сжатое и краткое, нету настроения строчить долгий пост с яркими живописаниями подробностей боли, нюансов страданий и прочей чепухи. 
Это та причина, по которой аз и ныне Тут.

----------


## Wasted

> Но любой самообман - имеет "срок годности" и таки не может продолжаться "вечно".
> 
> Ну и эти циклы, колебания - даже не всегда "годичны" и крупномасштабны. 
> К примеру, почти каждый сущий день меня "заново одолевает" мания самоубийства. Несмотря на все мои усилия. Независимо от декораций ну и обстоятельств. В городе/за городом. Здесь/за рубежом. В гордом одиночестве или же объятиях любимых людей.
> И если весь день ещё как-то удаётся "отвлекаться" от сего (той же медитацией - или зомбоящиком, Ютубом, премудрыми книгами былых поколений, бездушными чатами и форумами), то, как только день подходит к концу и ты во постели - _то снова приходят мысли_...
> "О бессмысленности/пустоте каждого суточного цикла; о непонимании - зачем пробуждаться из блаженного сонного небытия к судорожну дню, _к проклятью "сознания"_, к бессмысленной механической рутине с набиванием кишок питательными вещества, с абсурдным движеньем по кругу во своей бетонной тюрьме - внутри тюрьмы тела" - и в таком ключе.
> И лишь только боль и самоповреждения помогают выйти с сего "цикла зависания". И так пару-тройку часов - ада и агонии перед каждым сном. 
> Время, когда уже не сбежать от себя ото самого себя... 
> Время для главных вопросов.
> ...


 
Да уж, никто не сможет нас понять, кроме таких же, как мы.

----------


## Unity

Даже это "понимание" - ничто не меняет. 
Починить себя от своей поломки - можем только мы... 
Не иные собратья по форуму, не врачи/пилюли, не стационар с решетчатыми окнами...

----------


## Wasted

> Даже это "понимание" - ничто не меняет. 
> Починить себя от своей поломки - можем только мы... 
> Не иные собратья по форуму, не врачи/пилюли, не стационар с решетчатыми окнами...


 
Ощущение эмпатии и понимания, что ты не один такой, придает душевных сил

----------


## Unity

*пожимает плечами*
Наши расстройства мышления - нам же их и перепрограммировать - ежели получится.
И осведомлённость, что есть где-то собратья по несчастью - что же изменяет?..
В особенности, если почти никогда не слышно обо хэппи-эндах.

----------


## Андрей Никитин

жить в деревни - круто.НО я бы хотел жить один

----------


## Wasted

> жить в деревни - круто.НО я бы хотел жить один


 
Вапще не вопрос, домов пустующих дохерища

----------


## Unity

Вопрос там один: источник финансов. 
Чаще всего, местные - это старики, стабильно получающие пенсию и "гумпомощь" от своих детей, кои окопались в городах на Большой Земле.
Также - великовозрастные маргиналы, что паразитируют на своих родных, коротая жизнь в угаре самогона. 
Больше... почти никого. 
Почти что отсутствуют молодые семьи. Мёртвые бывшие "колхозы". Почти все пахотные земли - в руках больших корпораций - со своей путешествующей техникой ну и персоналом. 
Так что... будучи "крестьянином" или "дауншифтером" - всегда нужно обладать коим-то источником средств для существования.

----------


## Wasted

> Вопрос там один: источник финансов. 
> Чаще всего, местные - это старики, стабильно получающие пенсию и "гумпомощь" от своих детей, кои окопались в городах на Большой Земле.
> Также - великовозрастные маргиналы, что паразитируют на своих родных, коротая жизнь в угаре самогона. 
> Больше... почти никого. 
> Почти что отсутствуют молодые семьи. Мёртвые бывшие "колхозы". Почти все пахотные земли - в руках больших корпораций - со своей путешествующей техникой ну и персоналом. 
> Так что... будучи "крестьянином" или "дауншифтером" - всегда нужно обладать коим-то источником средств для существования.


 И в Украине всю землю скупили? У вас же нет ещё частной собственности на землю вроде.


У нас тоже тлен и безысходность в общем, но отдельные семьи переселяются из города, заводят хозяйство и продают еду городу, счастливы.

----------


## tempo

Источник финансов - выращивание всего, хоть даже ананасов в теплице, плюс удалённая работа. Связью скоростной и недорогой покрыто всё.
Даже столб с электричеством не нужен, ветрогенератор и солнечные панели вполне обеспечивают. На всякий случай - генератор и аккумулятор. Газ тоже не нужен, правильно утеплённый дом вполне обогревается или ветряком, или на местном топливе, котлом с автоподачей. Тепловые насосы, опять же, есть.

При любых раскладах жратва и крыша - это главное.

----------


## Unity

То, что у нас творится с землёй - это просто... *поток грубой нецензурной брани*!.. 
Власти подают это под соусом "экономической целесообразности" - но все понимают, к чему всё идёт.

Да, жить за городом возможно - сдавая в аренду квартиру в big city - тогда есть "страховка". А вот так, с нуля, без доходов, без зарплаты, за город - се самоубийство. 

Мистер *Tempo*. 
Не у всех - руки из нужного места. Далеко не все могут одолеть собственную лень - без босса с кнутом за своей спиной. В деревнях зачастую - ужасный интернет с ужасным тарифом. 
И не всем хватает мозгов, чтобы быть фрилансером.
Это ограничивает круг тех, кто способен решить вопрос выживания и отмены СУ посредством переезда. 

Чтобы переехать - нужно множество финансов - на ту же автономность. 
Если их не было во городе - то за городом - подавно не будет.

----------


## tempo

Юнити, основная проблема - медитация на "почему нет" вместо "почему и как - да".
На Уркаине пиздец, кто спорит, но всё же не невозможный до крайности.
Если руки из жопы растут - коси траву соседу, пока он чинит твой насос.
Связь голосовая есть везде, а быстрой она станет с отставанием лет в пять
Не знаю украинских цен, но в Беларуси участок с каким-никаким домишком можно купить от 1000$.

----------


## Wasted

> Юнити, основная проблема - медитация на "почему нет" вместо "почему и как - да".
> На Уркаине пиздец, кто спорит, но всё же не невозможный до крайности.
> Если руки из жопы растут - коси траву соседу, пока он чинит твой насос.
> Связь голосовая есть везде, а быстрой она станет с отставанием лет в пять
> Не знаю украинских цен, но в Беларуси участок с каким-никаким домишком можно купить от 1000$.


 С каким-никаким? Вы же выше писали про солнечные панели и энергоэффективность, это в копеечку встанет даже для нового.

----------


## tempo

Ручками своими надо больше делать. И головой.
Например, китайцы продают не самые эффективные, 18% КПД битые кристаллы за 30% стоимости. На них нужно нанести дорожки и самому налепить на стекло, залив герметиком.
Но даже абсолютно исправные системы, которыми можно питать бытовую  технику, не так уж дороги. И не надо перфекционировать и покупать сразу всё и лучшее.
Интернет полон решений этих "проблем". Тогда как настоящая проблема - желание сидеть на жопе и потре_блять.

----------


## Wasted

> Ручками своими надо больше делать. И головой.
> Например, китайцы продают не самые эффективные, 18% КПД битые кристаллы за 30% стоимости. На них нужно нанести дорожки и самому налепить на стекло, залив герметиком.
> Но даже абсолютно исправные системы, которыми можно питать бытовую  технику, не так уж дороги. И не надо перфекционировать и покупать сразу всё и лучшее.
> Интернет полон решений этих "проблем". Тогда как настоящая проблема - желание сидеть на жопе и потре_блять.


 
Да хер на батареи, электричество пока дешево. Вот утеплить дом так, как вы описали выше, это настоящие расходы. И тут со свалки стекловаты не притащишь.

----------


## 4ёрный

В Беларуси когда-то практиковались дома из соломенных блоков. Кто хочет - погуглит. Весьма практичные и тёплые. Главное - из подручного материала. Правда, мыши....

----------


## tempo

Wasted, вот опять, пугаимси цен, их не узнав )
, утепление не так дорого.
В инете есь данные по теплосопротивлению материалов. И по цене, само собой.
Например, возможно строить сначала коробку из газоблока, а обшивать слоями утеплителя и красивым сайдингом потом.

Если, конечно, желание решать и решить проблему больше, чем настойчивость в требовании от жизни подарков.

----------


## Wasted

> В Беларуси когда-то практиковались дома из соломенных блоков. Кто хочет - погуглит. Весьма практичные и тёплые. Главное - из подручного материала. Правда, мыши....


 
И пожароопасность

----------


## Wasted

> Wasted, вот опять, пугаимси цен, их не узнав )
> , утепление не так дорого.
> В инете есь данные по теплосопротивлению материалов. И по цене, само собой.
> Например, возможно строить сначала коробку из газоблока, а обшивать слоями утеплителя и красивым сайдингом потом.
> 
> Если, конечно, желание решать и решить проблему больше, чем настойчивость в требовании от жизни подарков.


 
Так у меня нет проблемы, но я пытаюсь ваши идеи прикинуть на практику. Как ни крути, но если по вашему предложению покупать готовый домик в деревне за тыщу, гораздо проще и бюджетней не париться с его утеплением, а топить дровами сколько нужно.

----------


## tempo

Ну, топить дровами совсем не проще, это большой геморрой.
Да и дешевле ли. 80% тепла - в небо, для печки.
Социопатия дауншифтера - не мазохизм ведь )
1000; - это и домишко, и (главное) участок и какая-никакая инфраструктура.

----------


## Wasted

> Ну, топить дровами совсем не проще, это большой геморрой.
> Да и дешевле ли. 80% тепла - в небо, для печки.
> Социопатия дауншифтера - не мазохизм ведь )
> 1000; - это и домишко, и (главное) участок и какая-никакая инфраструктура.


 
Вы, наверное, не видели никогда и не топили хорошую печку. Охапка дров — и она будет теплой почти сутки даже зимой. Ни в какое сравнение не идёт с обычными твердотопливными котлами.


Ну правильно говорите, главное участок, потому что домик там будет хорошо если звёзды через крышу не видно

----------


## tempo

Насчёт звёзд не факт, но пукнуть в таком доме будет опасно - развалится )

Суммарно, скажу: жизнь вне города всё более реальна. Связь, энергообеспечение, транспорт, работа удоалённо - всё это сейчас есть.
Я бы именно так и жил, но без зрения.... хотя, можно попробовать )

----------


## Wasted

> Насчёт звёзд не факт, но пукнуть в таком доме будет опасно - развалится )
> 
> Суммарно, скажу: жизнь вне города всё более реальна. Связь, энергообеспечение, транспорт, работа удоалённо - всё это сейчас есть.
> Я бы именно так и жил, но без зрения.... хотя, можно попробовать )


 
Ну я и живу, бгг.

----------


## tempo

Тогда лучше снизьте количество бобовых в рационе ))

----------


## microbe

> Если к знанию C всех сортов добавить способность ваять нейросети, и руки не из жопы растут - можно сделать робота-помощника, который будет собирать плоды, полоть сорняки и отлавливать на бульбе колорадских жуков.
> Какая-нибудь стопка видеокарт вместо расчёта биткоинов станет ему мозгом, а иИмя ему будет - microbot


 Тут не просто программирование, а ML(машинное обучение) ~ это путь не туда, то есть думаю сходство с нечёткой логикой, ибо здесь не хватает разума где субъект знает что видит или слышит. Наш разум легко почти отличит билборд/манекен от реального человека! То есть нужно не просто распознать объект, а мыслить что видишь. Короче пока тупик у ML.

----------


## tempo

microbe, да хоть нейросетью назвать, хоть калькулятором - абы выдёргивал лебеду, а не картошку.
А если использовать быстрые сети связи, то и стопки видеомозгов не нужно - всё распознавание можно делать в облаке. Это ещё и повысит загрузку вычислительных модулей, что снизит стоимость. Можно даже любимый смартфон в общак включить, чтоб не простаивал.

----------


## microbe

Не надо тонкого клиента, нужна автономность полностью аналог человеческого мозга! Короче я не верю что сможем создать супер ИИ(AI). Всё эти нейронки фуфло собачие...

----------


## tempo

А мне нужен 1.000.000 $ для привольной жизни на природе, но коммунизм переносится пока что на сто лет вперёд, и придётся жить на 10.000, но сегодня, используя облачные компы.

----------


## microbe

В подростковом возрасте мечтал о богатой жизни, но сейчас лишь бы с голоду не подохнуть. Ну есть у меня деньги на 1,5-месяца дальше галяк, проще в деревни пойти пасти овец/коров как в прошлом году. Просто от программирования у меня возникает выгорание, так и геморрой уже пол-года заколебал до ужаса!  Отпас сейчас 3-дня чуть не сдох от усталости, коровы бегут как дикие, я их загоняю между кряжем, тогда нормально - но овцы только в путь штурмуют вершины!  На равнине в степи коров сложнее пасти, овец легче, а в горах коров лучше пасти, а овец намного сложнее!!!
p.s. реально пасти сложно, я вот спортом занимался раньше и то намного легче.

----------


## microbe

Вот реально кто подскажет средство от геморроя без операции, буду благодарен! Свечи не шибко помогают и др. У меня фобия обращаться к хирургам в прошлом 3-раза вскрывали абсцессы, боль ужасная!

----------


## microbe

Благо сейчас балдой могу говорить о геморрое! Но раньше выскакивал он у меня не часто, ну раз в 2-года, а сейчас почти полгода не проходил, пока не стал пасти, сразу прошёл.

----------


## tempo

Микробушко, по понятным причинам, не могу провести осмотр, но народная молва гласит, что надо кушать так, чтобы какалось мягче ))
А учёные, поковыряв пальцем в... макушке, ответственно заявляют о чёткой связи геморроя с алкоголизмом.

----------


## Wasted

> Тогда лучше снизьте количество бобовых в рационе ))


 Зачем? Теплее только в доме 😆

----------


## Wasted

По-моему, Микроб сегодня набубенился пуще обычного)))

----------


## tempo

Wasted, ну хоть не курите тогда, а то одна искра - и нет домика, только глубоко удивлённый пейзанин в эпицентре )))

----------


## Wasted

> Wasted, ну хоть не курите тогда, а то одна искра - и нет домика, только глубоко удивлённый пейзанин в эпицентре )))


 
Даже в деревенских домиках не курю внутри. Тем более в деревенских не курю внутри, потому что всего-то пройти десять метров — и ты уже на природе, зачем?)

----------


## microbe

> По-моему, Микроб сегодня набубенился пуще обычного)))


 Есть такое, хотел редактировать сообщения, но подумал, да и пусть!

----------


## microbe

Всё деревня закончилась, получил травму стопы, ну буду работать программистом, а может быть и нет. Вообще надоело программирование до лампочки, только дискретная математика привлекает особенно трудные NP-алгоритмы, да и вообще пошло всё туда откуда всё небытие!

----------


## Wasted

> Всё деревня закончилась, получил травму стопы, ну буду работать программистом, а может быть и нет. Вообще надоело программирование до лампочки, только дискретная математика привлекает особенно трудные NP-алгоритмы, да и вообще пошло всё туда откуда всё небытие!


 Печалька

----------


## tempo

Про развитие территорий
Человек весьма понятно излагает организационные, социальные и мировоззренческие моменты создания автономных поселений.
канал Дмитрия Пучкова
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3-l7vA8IMc

----------

